# Coupler won't stay closed



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lionel steam engine and the tender coupler won't stay locked. As soon as it has weight pulling on it, it releases.

Any ideas how to prevent that from happening?

Mr. Bill


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your talking about the connection between the engine and the tender, itself? Usually this was done with a draw bar slipped into a slotted plate, rather than a normal coupler.

Do you mean that the draw bar is pulling up out of the slot? Can you bend it down a bit?

What Lionel loco / tender? Any pics?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zipper69 said:


> Lionel steam engine and the tender coupler won't stay locked. As soon as it has weight pulling on it, it releases.
> 
> Any ideas how to prevent that from happening?
> 
> Mr. Bill


An easy quick fix would be a rubber band or a twisty bag tie, there's a lot of things they are on besides bread bags.

You be surprised how many different sizes and colors they are on all kind of stuff you buy.
When you start looking at all of them you will notice.

Find a matching color.:thumbsup:


Or even some fishing line transparent 2 LB test would work..




Or you could fix it the right way and replace it.


A lot like the cheap way and if you do it right you don't even notice.
But if you want to do the cheap way do it couplers that you won't be taking apart a lot.

I would pick the wire ties as you can take them off a couple of times and reuse them fairly quick.:thumbsup: (Color coordinated of course)


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Coupler won't stay locked*

It's the coupler on the end of the tender, not the draw bar. 
When I close it, it feels nice and tight, but when i put it on the track and hook cars to it, it let's go after a few feet.

Suppose a "wire tie" would work, but this stuff shouldn't happen, as I just got this set in December.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Mr. Bill


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Depending on the type of coupler you may be able to adjust it. The bade plate type with a rod may need to be straighten. They do have springs that can be replaced but I haven't done that. The twistie will hold it. I remove the paper first with wire strippers. Dab it with black and it will disappear.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zipper69 said:


> It's the coupler on the end of the tender, not the draw bar.
> When I close it, it feels nice and tight, but when i put it on the track and hook cars to it, it let's go after a few feet.
> 
> Suppose a "wire tie" would work, but this stuff shouldn't happen, as I just got this set in December.
> ...



It's a new one then? 
It shouldn't happen with a brand new engine and tender.

Take it back to hobby shop?

I guess it does it with all the cars you hook up to it?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this an automatic coupler that can only be opened electronically, or can you open it manually too? Maybe you could get a picture up here?


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the prob. has to do with going up the trestle. Too hvy a load and the coupler releases. Maybe it is a safety thing. I ran it on the flat and it stays closed.

thanks all for suggestions.
Mr. Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zipper69 said:


> I think the prob. has to do with going up the trestle. Too hvy a load and the coupler releases. Maybe it is a safety thing. I ran it on the flat and it stays closed.
> 
> thanks all for suggestions.
> Mr. Bill


I never heard of one doing that for safety.

I think something is weak in the coupler. Did you try a little oil and open it and close it a bunch of times. 

How many cars are you trying to pull up the grade?


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think we have a winner!!! I sprayed some WD 40 on the coupler and opened and closed it several times and gave it a test run and it HELD! Eureka! The SPS is back in business.
I was pulling 3 cars. Anymore than that and it was too steep, but the coupler held.

Many thanks!
Mr. Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zipper69 said:


> I think we have a winner!!! I sprayed some WD 40 on the coupler and opened and closed it several times and gave it a test run and it HELD! Eureka! The SPS is back in business.
> I was pulling 3 cars. Anymore than that and it was too steep, but the coupler held.
> 
> Many thanks!
> Mr. Bill



A little lube works wonders.

When I have one that does that the first thing I do is oil it a little and work it open and shut a bunch of times. It won't hurt on the rolling stock too.

If that don't work then I start cussing at it.:laugh:

How steep is your grade? Do you have a pictures? Are there any curves in your grade? If so what is the curves radius your using? Regular O/27?

It should pull more then 3 cars unless you got 3 gondolas each loaded with 10lbs of weight.

I took the grade out of mine as I had curves on it and couldn't pull a long train around the curves without jumping the rail. (maybe 25 car trains is a bit to much?):laugh: 
I replaced them with all 54 curves down level to run my big trains. (the ones that need a bigger curve.)

Pictures in my trestle thread.
A link.....http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2473


----------

